# Platties acting weird



## twiggy100 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Folks,

Im new to this forum and have only been keeping fish scince April so please be kind if this is a stupid question!

I have half a dozen or so Plattys and a couple of fry also a catfish and a plec all in one tank. Things have been going fine all the fish seem healthy and perky etc.

But since yesterday ALL my plattys are in hiding...this is strange as normally when you go near the tank they get all excited thinking its food time. Everyone of them is hiding and its spooking me out a bit. They are all huddled together staring zen like at the same spot and have been for ages. I have fed them and they took the food as normal but then all went back to their little corner under the rocks. Has anyone else ever seen this before? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Does it look like they're breathing heavily (aka rapid gilling)? Look at their gills, are they reddish or a strange brown color? Check their bodies for anything out of the ordinary, like small white-ish slime patches (could be columnaris, eventually looks like a fungal disease), clamped fins, etc.

What are your water perimeters? This sounds like two things that actually happened in a few of my community tanks about a year ago. I added too many fish at once, and it caused a big ammonia spike, and in another tank columnaris spread from an infected guppy and wiped out my entire stock.

Ammonia Poisoning Symptoms:
Gasping at the water surface for air
Red/purple gills
Fish appear lethargic
Laying on the bottom of the tank (like what yours are doing)
Reddish streaks on the fins or on the body
Loss of appetite

Nitrite Poisoning Symptoms:
Gasping at the water surface for air
"Rapid Gilling"
Tan/brown gills
Fish hang around the filter / water outlets
Fish is lethargic/listless
Tan/brown gills

Columnaris Symptoms:
Fins look like they've got fin/tail rot
"Rapid Gilling" if the gills are infected
Cottony growths will appear in affected areas
White 'patches/lesions' on the body


----------



## twiggy100 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks Panda for your advice. You were right!
The fish perked up abit after I added a general fish tonic and I thought we were back to normal. Then today I have been keeping a close eye on them and have notice the cotton wool type patches appearing. I rushed to the pet shop to get an anti fungal to add to the tank and so far they seem a bit happier.

Can anyone tell me if this stuff works please? I have a heavily Gravid in the tank and have put her in a net as she seems very close. Do you think I may lose the fry?

I would hate to lose them all.

Worried ........


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Here is a link that might help.

http://www.fishyportal.com/diag/

O, Btw, Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Fishfrenz (Jul 22, 2011)

same thing happend to me but with one platy. then it died!!!!!! is you fish's scales peeling . i know its gross but it happens!!! :fish::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Another disease site. fishyfarmacy.com


----------

